# Yet another "sex my azureus" thread...



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Any guesses?
This is the only tinc in my collection, so I'm not confident sexing it...lol
I think it(he?) is around 14 months old...


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

A pic looking directly over the top of the frog showing the width of the toe pad is a big help. First impression based on body is possibly female


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Not the greatest pic, but, does this help?


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Toe pads are a little big looking, however I am leaning toward female still.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd say female based on the body shape.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Going female too.


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for the input,everyone!


----------

